# Acne meds and waxing



## kimberleigh13 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so frustrated!

  	which is worse having acne or a hairy face?

  	I made the unfortunate mistake of waxing while on acne meds. ugh!

  	I took accutane in my late teens and I am 34 now. My acne has gotten to the point where I need something to help keep it at bay. However, I *HAVE* to wax my eyebrows and upper lip. HAVE to!


  	Now I know there are people who take acne meds and have some method for keeping hair off their face. I know there is threading but I hate to be committed to a beauty salon once a week. Yes, I have to wax every single week. Nice, huh? Story of my life. Laser is out of my price range and I have heard mixed reviews on this anyways.

  	Please, any help or guidance would be appreciated.

  	BTW: I have Retin-A, a cream that has BP and antibiotics in it and also a cleanser with Sal. acid in it. All of them cause me to rip a layer off my skin when waxing. not pretty.

  	thank you.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 3, 2011)

I was going to suggest threading as it's not as rough on your skin like waxing. Locally, I found that you can get a 17.99/month membership and get your brows done unlimited I think. It's called Shapes Brow Bar, not sure if there is one around you. You can also learn to do it yourself if you don't want to go to a place to get it done weekly.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, do not wax anything on your face where you use Retin-A!

  	I think your only choice is hair removal creams (pick a gentle formulation so it doesn´t irritate your skin) or threading. However, waxing your upper lip should be fine - I mean you don´t use Retin-A above your lips, right? Same should go for underneath your brows?

  	I don´t need to wax anything on my face, but I use Retin-A all over my face (up to my lower lashline as well), but I spare the areas under my nostrils, lips and from lashline to brow, because I´d get too much irritation if I applied it on those areas.


----------



## fieran (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you considered tweezing + a facial hair trimmer? I'm of Indian descent and trust me - hair is my middle name. My brows are like two little bushes if I don't tweeze + trim regularly  I also have hair on my upper lip that is trimmed with the facial hair trimmer.

  	I use a Tweezerman tweezer (it's quite sharp, so I wouldn't recommend it if you're not used to tweezing - the one from Body Shop works well too) and Panasonic facial hair trimmer.


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Been there done that!
  	1. Take a shower and open your pores.
  	2. Dry shave with a men's Mach3/upper lip
  	3. Eyebrow shavers come in a pack of 3 at Wal-mart/eyebrows
  	4. Proceed with your face regimen.
  	5. Done.
  	I've tried it all: Waxing. Threading. Creams(bad) Epicare(the worst) bendy contraption. This works. Fast,painless, and no ingrown hairs, Yuck!


----------

